
San Francisco team wins paper shredder puzzle prize - SystemOut
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/12/18/BU4I1MD3O9.DTL&tsp=1
======
otaviogood
Big thanks to Hacker News for helping us win the DARPA Shredder Challenge.
That's where some of our team heard about the challenge in the first place and
that's where we found out about the yellow dot patterns that gave us a huge
advantage over the competition that didn't read Hacker News. :P

------
ajays
The following caught my eye:

 _Then he happened on an article about a little-known government project: The
Secret Service has been working with manufacturers of color laser printers to
place tiny, imperceptible yellow dots on printed pages so that the government
can track the machine that produced them. Good put the puzzle under a blue-
light filter and saw the dots._

That's a great hack! Kudos to the team.

~~~
otaviogood
Where do you think I found out about the yellow dots? I was stuck on puzzle
four and procrastinating by reading hacker news. Just in time, there was an
article here about the yellow dots. I looked at the shredded pieces and they
were there in a nice pattern. Hacker news FTW!

~~~
daeken
This is amazingly clever. Congratulations on the win! Would you consider
posting something about the process you took?

~~~
otaviogood
We have been meaning to do that but have been distracted by real life.
Hopefully we'll get it together soon. I'll post a link on HN when we do.

------
sim
This is similar to the optional programming question at ai-class.org. NLP.

------
fvryan
"All Your Shreds Are Belong to U.S." clever name.

